# got 2 new fish



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

hey i just got so new fish today for my tank that has my silver arowana 18inches, a bala shark 9inches, a sailfin pleco 11.5inches and 4 Spotted Raphaels that are 3-4 inches. I had to get 2 new fish because my tank looked empty with out my 13inch tiger oscar and 15inch pacu in there i had to get rid of them because they just started to eat everything in the tank like my 2 other bala shark and a sailfin pleco.So today when i went to the lfs i seen a few fish that caught my eye but i only wanted to get and i wanted to some that i never have had before so i got a 5 inch clown knife and i also like the why he swims i paid 5 dollars for him and i bought another pleco i got him because he was big and i never seen one like this before and it also looked cool it is called a Royal Pleco i paid 35 dollars for him and it is about 6 inches but he is a mean f*ck and he is beating the sh*t out of my sailfin pleco the reason he is managing to kick my sailfin's ass is because the Royal pleco has these things that come out from behind his gills when he attacks or gets mad they also have like little spikes on it. I will get some pics to show you guys what i mean and of my 2 new fish that i bought i will get the pics tomorrow because it is 11:43 right now and i got to go later. and i was also told that the clown might not make it throught the night becuase my silver might eat him is that true or does the guy at the lfs not know anything about fish because i was told he would eat my bala shark he never did they swim together all the time.if you have any advice i liked to hear it. thanks


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

ROYAL PLECO


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

ANOTHER PIC OF MY ROYAL PLECO


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

CLOWN KNIFE


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

CLOWN KNIFE


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

CLOWN KNIFE IN HIS PIPE


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

PIC OF ONE OF MY SPOTTED RAPHAEL IN HIS LOG THAT HE SHARES WITH 2 OTHERS WHILE THE BIGGER ONE GET A BOAT ALL TO HIM SELF


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

BALA SHARK


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

BALA SHARK AND CLOWN KNIFE


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

TOP VIEW OF MY SILVER AROWANA


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

LAST PIC OF MY CLOWN KNIFE I KNOW SOME ARE A LITTLE BLURRY BUT I WILL TRY LATER OR TOMORRW TO GET BETTER ONES AND I WILL ALSO GET SOME PICS OF MY NEW SALTWATER FISH THAT I AM GOING TO GET TOMORROW


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice fishes


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice fish..try not to use the flash to much tho...looks very bright..decrease the light some what


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

thePACK said:


> very nice fish..try not to use the flash to much tho...looks very bright..decrease the light some what


 try shooting in the dark and at an angle, like looking over or under the fish

The fish look very nice though


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice pleco


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

pic is way too bright


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

how big do clown knidfes grow?


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

spiderman2099uk said:


> how big do clown knidfes grow?


 in the wild they can get up to 40 inches but in a tank they will get 18inches to 24inches depending on the size of the tank the bigger it is the bigger it will get


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

lets see that aggressive salt tank..............


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think the bala shark is a camera hog


----------



## redbellypacu (Sep 21, 2003)

yes he is that why it is so hard to get a pic of just one fish because he always comes flying across the tank to get in it but i guess he can do that since he is the only one to make it past the ascar and pacu alive


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

redbellypacu said:


> hey i just got so new fish today for my tank that has my silver arowana 18inches and i was also told that the clown might not make it throught the night becuase my silver might eat him is that true or does the guy at the lfs not know anything about fish because i was told he would eat my bala shark he never did they swim together all the time.if you have any advice i liked to hear it. thanks


 Well! I have heard that if the fish fits in the Arowanas mouth it will eat it. I have a 7-8 inch silver aro and he eats all the little fish in my community tank.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

redbellypacu said:


> spiderman2099uk said:
> 
> 
> > how big do clown knidfes grow?
> ...


 incorect...

fish DONNOT grow to the size of the tank....... they do not magicaly STOP growing half way...

i have seen 2.5-3 foot specimen in home aquaria..


----------

